# Head scab



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We grow a lot of Wheat and barley the strong markets have been good to us through the years. Grain Quality has become so important over the years and it is important to prevent head scab and vomitoxin. Prevention is best not planting in corn stalks and getting a variety that is less susceptible. Does anyone have a choice fungicide Pasaro or caramba Etc? How do you time application because here the time is close.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Spelling prosaro?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw this endrow....don't know if it will help.

Regards, Mike

http://scabusa.org/pdfs/nfhbf11_Carl-Bradley.pdf


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Fungicide on the barley


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this also....but applies here...and probably elsewhere.....referencing Prosaro.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/04/prevent-scabby-heads-assessing-fusarium-head-blight-in-wheat-2016-04-25/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=04a43e6437-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-04a43e6437-296641129


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Barley looks a little short due to the dry weather but I believe it will stretch of them all yet


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If this cold weather doesn't set us back about 2 more days and we should be able to spray for head scab. Heads are all out on this week just waiting for it to flower


----------

